# Probleme mit Properties Files in Netbeans



## Brainiac (19. Apr 2011)

Ich habe mein Project angefangen zu internationalisieren. Dazu habe ich im Package Ordner ein Unterverzeichnis 'prop' erstellt. In im liegen die properties Files. Nun habe ich das Problem das nach Änderungen an diesen Files, ein einfaches Starten des Projekts über F5 zu alten Properties Files führt. Da kann es dann zu unschönen Fehlermeldungen kommen, wie PropertyType nicht gefunden usw. Erst nach einem Rebuild über SHIFT + F11. Mache ich was falsch? Bzw. geht das auch schneller. Der komplette Rebuild dauert immer so lange.

Gruß Brainiac


----------



## asdas23233 (21. Apr 2011)

Arbeitest du mit "Compile on Save"? ggf. abschalten


----------



## Brainiac (21. Apr 2011)

Ja das war aktiviert. Ist ja Standard, dann schalte ich das halt aus, wenn ich die PropertieFiles erweitere und hinterher wieder ein.

Danke für den Tipp.

CoS für Propertie Files gibts aber nicht?


----------

